# Hid kit in E-Code Headlight upgrade set - Corrado



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

i have the E-Code Headlight upgrade set - Corrado on my corrado i would like to install a hid kit to this but i would like to know will i need a 9003 single or dual beam kit as i can see that there is a smaller blub on the right side and i guess that is the high beam? Also you can see on the back of the e code headlight it has a diferent connection for the Headlight Harness with Relays and the hid kit cannot connect to that connection will i need some type of adaptor for the installation is there a write up on how to do the installation?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the inner beams are fog lights.
drill a hole in the cover.
...now here is my rant (and others will share)--- you'll be blinding people with it. THankfully, toronto is a long way from NJ


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

wrong the inner ones are high beams and you will need h4s for low beams
_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the inner beams are fog lights.
drill a hole in the cover.
...now here is my rant (and others will share)--- you'll be blinding people with it. THankfully, toronto is a long way from NJ



_Modified by PinoyVR6 at 9:00 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_...now here is my rant (and others will share)--- you'll be blinding people with it. THankfully, toronto is a long way from NJ

*x2*


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

X3 for So Cal.
Although there is already one corrado that has HID's in his regular NA spec headlights in the So Cal area. I swear I want to destroy his headlights everytime he pulls into the local GTG.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

*X4* and London isn't that far from Toronto ROFL
The only headlights that should ever even be considered for HID Conversion are Projector Lens.
I have seen a couple of guys around town in Civics and Sunflowers rolling with HID kits in their cars, and I am ready to castrate the driver for thinking he is cool by blinking everyone around him.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

*X4* and London isn't that far from Toronto ROFL
The only headlights that should ever even be considered for HID Conversion are Projector Lens.
I have seen a couple of guys around town in Civics and Sunflowers rolling with HID kits in their cars, and I am ready to castrate the driver for thinking he is cool by blinking everyone around him. 
Something else to realize is when you get a nice blizzard with HIDs in reflector headlights, be prepared to have no clue where you are going, because you won't be able to see the road.


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Hid kit in E-Code Headlight upgrade set - Corrado (donbachaton)*

You'll need to buy a headlight conversion kit from 

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=930#
A bit of cutting then you'll have plug & play connectors.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

good luck finding projector headlights suitable for HID. contrary to popular belief not all projectors are suitable for HID.... you need HID projectors--- period.


----------

